# Knight Rider the Series



## tkdpal

I thought Knight Rider was a series. My tivo is not allowing me the option to season pass it. Any ideas?


----------



## balboa dave

It's not a series. Movie only, so far.


----------



## boomerdogg

no wonder, i was trying to set a season pass also.


----------



## Hercules67

There will be a series eventually for FALL (my guess). Val Kilmer has now been cast in the main role, because of a contractual conflict with the other actor (he was a wringer for GMC trucks or something).

You could create a WISH LIST or wait until FALL to create a Season Pass.


----------



## Einselen

So wait? Coming up is a made for TV movie and then in the Fall will be the series? Confused...


----------



## Einselen

Hercules67 said:


> There will be a series eventually for FALL (my guess). Val Kilmer has now been cast in the main role, because of a contractual conflict with the other actor (he was a wringer for GMC trucks or something).


Val Kilmer has been casted to be the voice of KITT for the movie.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20080208nbc01


----------



## sieglinde

My Tivo shows two episodes are they the same.


----------



## DrWho453

sieglinde said:


> My Tivo shows two episodes are they the same.


Looks like they are the same. One on the 17th and the other on the 23rd. Both have the same description and both are 2 hrs long. I tried looking in the info section for both of them to see the episode number but they didn't have one. Some of these shows you can view the episode number so even if they leave the R off you can see if it is a repeat or not.


----------



## windracer

Looks like the HD tag is missing in the Guide info as well. I had to search for it under "All Programs" instead of under the HD filter.


----------



## DrWho453

Einselen said:


> So wait? Coming up is a made for TV movie and then in the Fall will be the series? Confused...


Yea, this isn't unusual especially since the writer's strike just ended. They want to run the pilot movie first to see how it does and then decide if they want to continue with a series or not. They did this with the Highwayman except I think it took them a year to go from a pilot movie to a series which in the end failed because it was not as good as the pilot movie.


----------



## scurby2

I hope the Hoff makes a drunk cameo


----------



## cowboys2002

scurby2 said:


> I hope the Hoff makes a drunk cameo


on the floor..


----------



## cowboys2002

The original KITT was a Trans Am (a GM product). Why the heck is the new car a FORD Mustang? Why not the new Camaro that hasn't officially been announced?


----------



## windracer

But will he sing?


----------



## dcheesi

cowboys2002 said:


> The original KITT was a Trans Am (a GM product). Why the heck is the new car a FORD Mustang? Why not the new Camaro that hasn't officially been announced?


$$$

The GM marketeers blew their wad on the Transformers movie


----------



## cowboys2002

dcheesi said:


> $$$
> 
> The GM marketeers blew their wad on the Transformers movie


That yellow Camaro was SWEET!


----------



## sieglinde

I hope they do the car better than towards the end of the original series when it had "magic" powers such as being able to open doors without any sort of robotic arm.


----------



## windracer

KITT obviously had Doctor Who's sonic screwdriver technology embedded in Michael's watch.


----------



## CrashHD

scurby2 said:


> I hope the Hoff makes a drunk cameo


He should be the villain. KITT vs HOFF


----------



## newsposter

cowboys2002 said:


> The original KITT was a Trans Am (a GM product). Why the heck is the new car a FORD Mustang? Why not the new Camaro that hasn't officially been announced?


what a disappointment to see a rustang in the show 



sieglinde said:


> I hope they do the car better than towards the end of the original series when it had "magic" powers such as being able to open doors without any sort of robotic arm.


I'd say 'all' of kitt's powers were magical. dont you agree  as pretty much anything beyond driving normally is considered 'magical' by me. Though today we do have talking cars to some degree. I just hope they dont make it so he has to press 10 buttons to start the car.

for anyone that watches mtv cribs one of those boy band members has one original kitt car in his collection and it looks really cheezy. I guess they soften things up on tv.

-----------
any voice other than the st. elsewhere dudes will be a great disappointment to me!


----------



## vegaspl

Yeah, I too have been trying to remember his name. Although you couldn't actually see him, his voice characterizations could not be matched by anyone including Val Kilmer:down:

Paul


----------



## Spire

Phil Hartman could have done it.


----------



## JYoung

vegaspl said:


> Yeah, I too have been trying to remember his name. Although you couldn't actually see him, his voice characterizations could not be matched by anyone including Val Kilmer:down:
> 
> Paul


William Daniels.

The lead actor doesn't look like he can act out of a wet paper bag from the preview I saw.

This will probably suck but I set it to record.


----------



## Einselen

JYoung said:


> William Daniels.


Mr. Feeny


----------



## vegaspl

"William Daniels" Little Guy with a "Classy" voice. Thanks now I can sleep again

Paul


----------



## Dkerr24

cowboys2002 said:


> The original KITT was a Trans Am (a GM product). Why the heck is the new car a FORD Mustang? Why not the new Camaro that hasn't officially been announced?


Think about it. The car used in the show will obviously get wrecked and replaced by another car countless times. Think how hard it would be to get so far unavailable Camaro's for the show, when Mustangs are a dime a dozen. It's all about costs, my friend... nothing to do with a Ford vs GM debate.

But we all have to remember, the reason why the Firebird/Camaro was pulled was due to poor sales. The 'rustang' was outselling the GM twins combined back in 2002 when GM yanked it.


----------



## dzirpolo

I am glad they are replaying it on Saturday the 23rd, my guide for this program was an hour off. My recording started an hour into the program.


----------



## CrashHD

Dkerr24 said:


> Think about it. The car used in the show will obviously get wrecked and replaced by another car countless times.
> 
> But we all have to remember, the reason why the Firebird/Camaro was pulled was due to poor sales. The 'rustang' was outselling the GM twins combined back in 2002 when GM yanked it.


Did you watch the original series? It's an indestructible car. It only gets destroyed for season-ending cliffhanger episodes.

The Rustang outsold the Firebird/Camaro due to more aggressive, more effective marketing. For the last 10 years of the Camaro/Firebird's production, they outperformed the mustang, for the same price, and looked better while doing it. Unfortunately, you don't make money by producing the best product, you make money by selling it. It's neither the first, nor the last thing GM has screwed up.


----------



## lordrichter

CrashHD said:


> Did you watch the original series? It's an indestructible car. It only gets destroyed for season-ending cliffhanger episodes.


How many cars do you think the production company will need during a season to complete the illusion that the car is indestructible?


----------



## CrashHD

Sorry. Allow me to clarify

[HUMOR]Did you watch the original series? It's an indestructible car. It only gets destroyed for season-ending cliffhanger episodes.[/HUMOR]

Laugh a little more often. It's healthy!


----------



## dcheesi

CrashHD said:


> The Rustang outsold the Firebird/Camaro due to more aggressive, more effective marketing. For the last 10 years of the Camaro/Firebird's production, they outperformed the mustang, for the same price, and looked better while doing it. Unfortunately, you don't make money by producing the best product, you make money by selling it. It's neither the first, nor the last thing GM has screwed up.


I think it's a little more complicated than that. I'll agree that the performance of the standard 'Stang was pretty anemic (supposedly my little 4-banger Sunfire GT could keep up with them!). But it was more than just marketing that helped Ford win. Or perhaps I should say it's more a lack of Marketing on GM's part.

First, I'd challenge the idea that the GM twins looked better than the Mustangs of the time. Certainly the '80s Mustangs were butt-ugly, but the '90s redesign was actually pretty nice looking, especially after a few tweaks (the initial body style was _too_ soft/rounded for my tastes).

Meanwhile the Camaro/FB were these ridiculously big, long cars with Automatic Trans (a plus for me, but a minus for most performance fans). Personally I thought they were kinda fugly, and I'm not the only one. But YMMV 

Secondly, the Camaro and Firebird names were firmly stuck in the stereotype of "******* car", which was a big turnoff to many people. The redesigned Mustang managed to (mostly) avoid that trap, while still playing on the nostalgic "pony-car" image...


----------



## CrashHD

At any rate, fords marketing was superior to GM's. 

I never saw a 90's mustang that appealed to me, but too each his own. I'll acknowledge your point that the GM twins were a little big, but I stand 6'3", and I'm inclined to prefer the larger GM car. The mustangs I rode in felt like they were 1 notch bigger than a subcompact. Their GM counterparts didn't have that much more, but even if it's an inch, I'll take it.

Nothing says "mullet" like "TRANS AM!" You have a point there, but I've seen pretty ******* dudes in some mustangs, all the same.

As I recall, the Camaro/Firebird came standard with a 6-speed, if you got the V-8, while the best the mustang could offer was a 5 speed. I know that was the case at least until the late 90's. When did that change?


----------



## Dkerr24

I gotta admit, the Knight Rider pilot episode was definitely a Ford marketers dream. Now if only that will convert into hard sales at the dealerships.

Frankly, I'll keep my Toyota... whether or not it creates a 'image'.


----------



## CrashHD

Did you catch the way they did the ford commercials? I think there were 5 or 6 of them, they tied in with the show, and were at the beginning of most commercial breaks. They were more entertaining the most of the superbowl commercials this year.


----------



## weymo

CrashHD said:


> Did you catch the way they did the ford commercials? I think there were 5 or 6 of them, they tied in with the show, and were at the beginning of most commercial breaks. They were more entertaining the most of the superbowl commercials this year.


Why no...THAT's why I got a TiVo! 
I was full-on gonna hate this show regardless...but I turned it on and my young'un thought it was awesome...and in the end, I wasn't completely unhappy with it as a 'next generation' plot as opposed to a re-envisioning.
It was even nice to see Hoff.
What I can't remember is what Hoff's character looked like in the pilot of the original series. I mean, they didn't have a lot to work with after the officer was shot in the face, but I guess Hoff's face was a pretty good approximation of the evil Knight son...and his nose was too much for poor Mr. Garrison on South Park (while a fancy new vagina was not.):up:


----------



## sieglinde

I haven't watched this yet but I read an article in Monday's LA Times how NBC is going to do even more product placement.


----------



## CrashHD

weymo said:


> Why no...THAT's why I got a TiVo!


Then you missed something funny. Kitt getting all jealous and wrecking Michael's date...it was funny.


weymo said:


> What I can't remember is what Hoff's character looked like in the pilot of the original series. I mean, they didn't have a lot to work with after the officer was shot in the face, but I guess Hoff's face was a pretty good approximation of the evil Knight son...and his nose was too much for poor Mr. Garrison on South Park (while a fancy new vagina was not.):up:


I think it was a completely different actor, with the "Hoff"'s voice dubbed in.

Nice segway. From the Hoff-->animated transsexual genitals. Not everyone can make that leap. Those that can, watch too much South Park.(me)


----------



## redtape

Michael Long was played by Larry Anderson: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0027055/
after he was shot, in the show, he was given plastic surgery and re-named Michael Knight.
(Of course most of the readers here know the story...)


----------



## DouglasPHill

What a terrible movie/show. The first 5 minutes showed a lot of promise. The kinky sex and les scenes were uneeded. Female lead actor - good. Car - good. Male lead actor - bad. Won't be watching this show. Its right up there with "son of mask"


----------



## Hercules67

Update:

Looks like show might be picked-up for the fall:

http://www.autoblog.com/2008/03/31/nbc-greenlights-knight-rider-weekly-series/

Will keep you updated.


----------



## balboa dave

It's official. Not only is it a series and on NBC's schedule, they've hired Gary Scott Thompson as the show runner. He's most recently known as the creator of and show runner for _Las Vegas_, so I expect the same mix of drama and fun to continue.


----------



## weymo

redtape said:


> Michael Long was played by Larry Anderson: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0027055/
> after he was shot, in the show, he was given plastic surgery and re-named Michael Knight.
> (Of course most of the readers here know the story...)


I guess what I was driving at was that it made sense that Hoff and the kid not look too much alike since Long's face had been modified. LAME that they can't be consistent with the actors for the son from pilot to series.


----------

